# Servlet



## Bluevelvet64 (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo 

ich habe eine TestKlasse geschrieben die als Servlet laufen soll. Tomcat findet diese nicht.

Hier die web.xml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> 
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC '-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN' 'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'> 
<web-app> 
  <display-name>Test Web APP</display-name> 
  <description>no description</description> 

  <servlet> 
    <servlet-name>TestKlasse</servlet-name> 
    <display-name>TestKlasse</display-name> 
    <description>no description</description> 
    <servlet-class>TestKlasse</servlet-class> 
  </servlet> 

  <servlet-mapping> 
    <servlet-name>TestKlasse</servlet-name> 
    <url-pattern></url-pattern> 
  </servlet-mapping> 

</web-app>


Die Klasse  TestKlasse.class liegt im classes Verzeichnis parallel zur web.xml. Das Verzeichnis unter webapps im Tomcat heist Test

Im Tag  <url-pattern></url-pattern>  habe ich schon / und Test und /Test angeben.

Hier ist der fehler der beim starten vom Tomcat kommt

22.11.2007 15:56:33 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig applicationWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in application web.xml file at jndi:/localhost/Test/WEB-INF/web.xml
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name TestKlasse
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2726)

Kann mir jemand eine einfache Beschreibung geben was wo und warum in der web.xml leiegn muss damit die Java-Klasse TestKlasse vom Tomcat gefunden wird, wenn das Verzeichnis unterhalb von webapps Test lautet.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## HLX (22. Nov 2007)

1. Du solltest deine Klasse in ein Package stecken
2. Hast du die Klasse von HttpServlet abgeleitet?


----------



## NiBurhe (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, wenn ich das mit in den Thread schreibe. Oder soll ich das nächste mal einen eigenen aufmachen.

Also ich habe auch ein Servlet und zwar das bild.java , das ist auf dem Foto blau markiert. An das will ich per Post was von dem Formular verschicken, was auf dem Foto offen ist, auf das Formular komme ich auch, nur bekomme ich beim abschicken ein 404.
Woran kann das liegen? Das Servlet ist im Package beans und ist vim HttpServlet abgeleitet.






Danke

NiBurhe


----------



## HLX (23. Nov 2007)

@NiBurhe: wie sieht die web.xml aus?


----------

